# I am applying to USC and NYU



## Daniel  Cole (Oct 28, 2007)

and have finished the process for FSU. USC is my number one choice, it's in the right location and the campus has alot of what I want. 
I have made tons of short films (go to youtube: the cole report and look for my username theCOLEreporte for all my videos) 
I want to ensure I get into one of these schools, my SAT is 1270, my GPA is 3.55 unweighted and 4.75 wieghted. I am president of the film club. What else can i do, any one here accepted to either school? and if so decribe to me your situation and how you think you made yourself appeal to them more than other applicants. Anyone that was in a similar situation? (3.5 or so and a 1270 or so on SAT) 
I want to talk to admission counsilor but I am not sure what to say...nay ideas. I am an aspiring comedy director. I also write, although I prefer to act, shoot, edit and direct in my low budget films.


----------



## julia (Oct 29, 2007)

> Originally posted by Daniel  Cole:
> and have finished the process for FSU. USC is my number one choice, it's in the right location and the campus has alot of what I want.
> I have made tons of short films (go to youtube: the cole report and look for my username theCOLEreporte for all my videos)
> I want to ensure I get into one of these schools, my SAT is 1270, my GPA is 3.55 unweighted and 4.75 wieghted. I am president of the film club. What else can i do, any one here accepted to either school? and if so decribe to me your situation and how you think you made yourself appeal to them more than other applicants. Anyone that was in a similar situation? (3.5 or so and a 1270 or so on SAT)
> I want to talk to admission counsilor but I am not sure what to say...nay ideas. I am an aspiring comedy director. I also write, although I prefer to act, shoot, edit and direct in my low budget films.



Sorry to say, but there's no sure method for getting into a school. All you can do is make sure your application is professional, polished and honest. Make your essays shine, get the best reccomendations you can, etc.


----------



## rockinthecave (Oct 29, 2007)

wow, sorry i can't help you at all but I'm going to be in the exact same situation next year, except i probably wont be able to make as many short films... BUt from what I've read on college sites and stuff, for the schools you mentioned, you'd be in the top 75 percent for SATs, so you should be in pretty good shape, but I'd be really interested in which you got accepted to


----------



## techie1902 (Oct 29, 2007)

well, your academic stats are pretty amazing but is President of the Film club the only extra thing you have done? having a great GPA is one great but without a personality and some background, you're doomed.

All I can say is make sure your essay for USC kicks some serious butt...look for essay workshops at your school or in your area, or ask counslers for advice...

Colleges like USC and NYU are looking for students who really stand out, and they can really hear their voice by looking through their admission stuff...and you have to keep in mind that they have thousands of applications to go through, so they have a very limited time to read through everything that you send in. It's got to be short, sweet, to the point, and it's got to make one h*ll of an impression in a matter of minutes.

This last weekend I went to a college fair and attended the "How to write a college essay workshop" and it really helped...the lady told us about a kid (i don't remember which school he was applying to exactly, but it was something equivalent to the USC and NYU caliber)who had a 4.3 GPA, was in a ton of clubs (all the typical ones), and pretty high test scores (i think), and he didn't get in. When she asked the admissions guy why he didn't get in, the guy replied "_everyone_ has a 4.3, _everyone's_ in [number] clubs..."

when it comes down to making yourself stand out, it's all about your voice, so don't get to sure of yourself just because of the high GPA and slack off on the admission stuff...get creative


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 1, 2007)

Just realize that you're not applying to med school.  They're not looking for someone they can teach to cure cancer, they're looking for the next great filmmaker.

A 4.3 and high SAT scores get you in the door, show you'll make the Dean's list...but statistics are not indicative of much else when it comes to film school.

You need to write essays that are unique, well constructed and entertaining...make them feel like they know you, that they can see your creative side is just as powerful as your academic side...

And don't tell them you prefer to act instead of writing. ;-)

Good luck.


----------

